# Shutter-shock in mirrorless cameras



## AlanF (Mar 10, 2016)

"Mirror slapper" is a common term of Canon abuse in these threads. But, the mirrorless cameras have it even worse. I am constantly on the look for lightweight supertelephotos for birding, and micro 4/3rds might be one route. The new Panasonic Leica 100-400mm f/6.3 lens has fantastic resolution and even better is the Olympus Zuiko 300mm f/4. Olympus makes superb cameras, and the new Panasonic Lumix GX8 has lotes of excellent features. But they both suffer from severe shutter shock between about 1/160 - 1/320 s (shades of the Nikon 300mm). dpreviews has done an excellent job on reviewing the Lumix http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/panasonic-lumix-dmc-gx8-review You have to use the electronic shutter to get around the shock. slrgear reviewed the Zuiko and had to do the same on Olympus bodies http://www.imaging-resource.com/lenses/olympus/300mm-f4.0-is-pro-ed-m.zuiko-digital/review/?product=1840

I am still tempted by the Panasonic, but it is really sad they are worse than my 5DIII mirror slapper, though there is some slap on my 7DII.


----------



## candc (Mar 10, 2016)

i have been using a sony a7rii and have not had any problems with shutter shock at all. i would take a look at the new a6300. it looks really good and just about any lens is adaptable to it.


----------



## scyrene (Mar 10, 2016)

AlanF said:


> "Mirror slapper" is a common term of Canon abuse in these threads.



Although only used by one member. Common because they shoehorn it into every reply...


----------

